#  > Islam >  > Koran >  De koran is perfect,............. voor een aantal eeuwen geleden in het midden oosten

## 12many

De koran is een heel goede levenshandleiding voor een aantal eeuwen geleden in het midden oosten.

Het probleem ontstaat als je het geschrevene rechtstreeks wilt vertalen naar de huidige tijd.

----------


## Zaid

> _Geplaatst door 12many_ 
> *De koran is een heel goede levenshandleiding voor een aantal eeuwen geleden in het midden oosten.
> 
> Het probleem ontstaat als je het geschrevene rechtstreeks wilt vertalen naar de huidige tijd.*


Sorry 12many, daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Ik zie mezelf als bewijs van het feit dat de Koran universeel is en in alle tijden van toepassing is. Daar waar de nederlandsewet ophoudt, gaat de islam verder. Ik leef hier in Nederland volgens de islamitische wet. Ik werk, ik heb gestudeerd, ik woon, ik reis, ik heb vrienden, ik heb vergaderingen, ik kijk tv, ik lees kranten, ik heb een laptop, een auto, ik draag normale kleding, ik poets mijn tanden en noem maar op. 

Zolang ik geen overtreding bega, hou ik me aan de nederlandse wet, daarnaast gehoorzaam ik mijn ouders, bezoek ik mijn vrienden, bid ik mijn dagelijkse gebeden, betaal ik mijn zakaats, behandel ik de mensen zoals het hoort, geef ik mijn buurman zijn recht, behandel ik mijn vrouw als mijn meest geliefde.. enz enz enz... dus ik zie niet in waarom de koran nu niet zo van toepassing is als toen. Sterker nog, de Koran is in staat om de problemen van nu beter op te lossen dan welke wet dan ook, ware het niet de mensen die zich misdragen, zoals de Koran meer dan 1400 eeuwen terug zei:

*30. De Romeinen (Ar-Roem)* 
41. Verderf is gekomen over land en zee door hetgeen de handen der mensen hebden gewrocht, zodat Hij hen een gedeelte van hun daden zou doen smaken, opdat zij zich bekeren. 


Dus wat is het probleem? hoofddoek? baarden? bestraffingen zoals stenigen en handje afhakken? is het dat de koran niet mee kan gaan met de techniek van tegenwoordig? past het niet in de economie van nu? ligt het niet lekker in de politiek? zeg het maar, ik weet het niet.

----------


## 12many

Nu, het niet eten van varkensvlees, het ritueel slachten, het meer vrouwen mogen hebben, enz. was in de tijd van Mohammed een in het midden-oosten een heel goed idee. De meerwaarde ervan is in de huidige tijd in Nederland alleen met heel veel goede wil te ontdekken.

----------


## Ben7

> Sorry 12many, daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Ik zie mezelf als bewijs van het feit dat de Koran universeel is


haha

universeel zou het zijn als het overal toegepast zou kunnen worden.

hoef je hier niet te proberen, het slaan van mensen na overspel of echtscheiding

----------


## Ben7

wat bedoel je met: geef ik mijn buurman zijn recht.

----------


## Ben7

> soerat al-imraan 67:
> Niet was Abraham een jood en niet een christen maar hij was een godzoeker een moslim en niet behoorde hij tot de afgodendienaars.


net zij je nog in een ander onderwerp dat de discipelen van Jezus ook moslim genoemd werden, dus wat ik hier uit moet halen...

----------


## Ben7

> De tijdloze sprititualiteit van de Koran draagt de inhoud.


en mensen, de zweepslagen

----------


## Ben7

> Soerat Aal-Iimraan 67: Niet was Abraham een jood en niet een christen maar was hij een godzoeker en behoorde niet tot de afgoden dienaars.


er staat dus niet in dat hij moslim was, maar het was in de (zelfde) eerder aangehaalde een toevoeging.

maar ja, jullie gebruiken het woord moslim toch voor iedern wie zich overgeeft aan God, vanwege de betekenis van `t woord.

----------


## Ben7

> Er is ook sprake van het afhakken van handen, het ondersteboven kruisigen en het zijdelings de handen en voeten afkappen .


we hadden het over de qoraan.(volgens mij is dat uit de hadieth wat je verteld)

----------


## Ben7

> Wederom betrapt, als je enig belangstelling zou hebben voor waar wij moslims mee bezig zijn dan had je moeten weten dat het hier om soerat al-maida gaat. Gauw maar eens je huiswerk over gaan doen en dan terugkomen. Of ben je bang voor de vrijheid?


de enigste teksten die ik ken zijn 7.124-20.71-26.49 
die gaan over de Pharao.

maar het ging dus (in dit onderwerp) om straffen die door de qoraan verplicht zijn gesteld.

----------


## Ben7

> Al die beschreven straffen eindigen er altijd mee dat vergeven menselijker is dan die straffen toepassen. God heeft de mens immers naar Zijn Evenbeeld geschapen en dan ligt het voor de hand dat je zelf ook vergevingsgezindheid als een van de grootste deugden ziet.
> Sluit ook goed aan op het onderwerp van de draad 'De Koran is perfect.. .voor en aantal eeuwen geleden in het midden oosten',


tot hier kan ik je volgen, maar hierna getuig je weer dat het beter is om de door de qoraan en de daarin vastgestelde verplichte straffen uit te voeren.




> een onderwerp dat zoals het hoort eindigt met de vaststelling dat de Koran in alle tijden en op alle plaatsen perfect is en zal zijn.




(of bedoel je in het voorgaande bericht dat iemand eerst moet straffen en daarna zeggen dat hij vergevingsgezind is ?, zoals in de qoraan gebeurd) dan heb ik je verkeerd begrepen.

----------


## Ben7

> De Koran moet je lezen en als je aan het besluiten bent wat te doen met een onverbeterlijke dief en je hebt de macht om zijn hand af te laten hakken dan heb je bij het nemen van het besluit beslist wel even tijd om de desbetreffende koranverzen hierover te lezen. Het is een belangrijke afweging die je maakt; of je amputeert of je vergeeft en plaatst iemand in een inrichting.


ik zou wel de teksten willen lezen, maar in 24 het begin, is het straffen als je in de dag des oordeels gelooft en een andere optie word niet gegeven.

----------


## Ben7

> In het Evangelie is er sprake van de aanwezigheid van een zwaard en het begrip 'zwaard' komt in de Bijbel 429 keer voor, in de Koran 0 keer; geeft wel te denken.


je zou kunnen onderzoeken wat Jezus daarmee bedoelt.
ik geef je een tip  :Smilie: 
Efezirs 6

----------


## Ben7

> Daar ben ik al lang klaar mee.


dan zou je weten wat Jezus bedoelt met die tekst, als je niet alleen op n regel gericht bent, maar op het hele Evangelie.

de regel die je niet citeert na Johannes 5:39 is ook een belangrijke (net als alle teksten overigens)

Joh 5
39 Gij onderzoekt de Schriften, want gij meent daarin eeuwig leven te hebben, en deze zijn het, welke van Mij getuigen, 40 en toch wilt gij niet tot Mij komen om leven te hebben.

Jesaja 30:8, Zoekt het in het des Heeren en leest, niet n van deze zal er feilen, het een noch het ander zal men missen want Mijn mond zelf heeft het geboden, en Zijn Geest zal ze samenbrengen.

dat is mooi gesproken.

Matthes 5
17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen om te ontbinden, maar om te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar, Ik zeg u: Eer de hemel en de aarde vergaat, zal er niet n jota of n tittel vergaan van de wet, eer alles zal zijn geschied. 
19 Wie dan n van de kleinste dezer geboden ontbindt en de mensen zo leert, zal zeer klein heten in het Koninkrijk der hemelen; doch wie ze doet en leert, die zal groot heten in het Koninkrijk der hemelen.
20 Want Ik zeg u: Indien uw gerechtigheid niet overvloedig is, meer dan die der schriftgeleerden en Farizeen, zult gij het Koninkrijk der hemelen voorzeker niet binnengaan. 


welke vertaling heb je voor Jesaja gebruikt ? ik vind het wel duidelijk.

----------


## ToErQ_NiGoS

Weet je wat het is, ze zullen ons Moslims nooit accepteren, gewoonweg omdat we volgens hen vreemde normen, waarden en gewoontes hebben. Maar ze zullen er op een dag wel agterkomen en tja dan is er geen weg meer terug. Ik vind het alleen stom dat jullie je eigen graf graven :grote grijns:  maja wie ben ik?? maar zeg niet da ik je niet heb gewaarschuwd  :grote grijns: 

En als we het over de Koran hebben, alle gebeurtenissen die in de Koran staan beschreven zijn tot nu uitgekomen woord voor woord, ik snap niet waarom jullie zo koppig zijn :S

----------


## Ben7

> Weet je wat het is, ze zullen ons Moslims nooit accepteren, gewoonweg omdat we volgens hen vreemde normen, waarden en gewoontes hebben. Maar ze zullen er op een dag wel agterkomen en tja dan is er geen weg meer terug. Ik vind het alleen stom dat jullie je eigen graf graven maja wie ben ik?? maar zeg niet da ik je niet heb gewaarschuwd 
> 
> En als we het over de Koran hebben, alle gebeurtenissen die in de Koran staan beschreven zijn tot nu uitgekomen woord voor woord, ik snap niet waarom jullie zo koppig zijn :S


ik heb het niet over moslims gehad, alleen de boeken.
welke gebeurtenissen bedoel je ?

----------


## Ben7

ik hou me aan wat de wet en de profeten vertellen en vervuld werd met Jezus Christus.

voor de rest zoeken jullie het maar uit  :Smilie: 

veel liefs

----------


## Ben7

> Wat is er dan vervuld met Jezus Christus?






> ik hou me aan wat de wet en de profeten vertellen en vervuld werd met Jezus Christus.





> Matthes 5
> 17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen om te ontbinden, maar om te vervullen.


Matthes 7
7 Bidt en u zal gegeven worden; zoekt en gij zult vinden; klopt en u zal opengedaan worden.

ik denk dat dat meer zin heeft dan wanneer ik hier dingen neer ga zetten.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Matthes 5
> 17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen om te ontbinden, maar om te vervullen. 
> 18 Want voorwaar, Ik zeg u: Eer de hemel en de aarde vergaat, zal er niet n jota of n tittel vergaan van de wet, eer alles zal zijn geschied. 
> 19 Wie dan n van de kleinste dezer geboden ontbindt en de mensen zo leert, zal zeer klein heten in het Koninkrijk der hemelen; doch wie ze doet en leert, die zal groot heten in het Koninkrijk der hemelen. 20 Want Ik zeg u: Indien uw gerechtigheid niet overvloedig is, meer dan die der schriftgeleerden en Farizeen, zult gij het Koninkrijk der hemelen voorzeker niet binnengaan. 
> 
> Jezus heeft dus alles vervuld (alles over de wetten en alles wat de profeten over Hem hadden geprofeteerd)
> 
> en daarna gaat het dus niet meer alleen om de wetten/geboden van vroeger, maar daarmee aanvullend de woorden van Jezus.
> 
> "Wie dan n van de kleinste dezer geboden ontbindt en de mensen zo leert, zal zeer klein heten in het Koninkrijk der hemelen; doch wie ze doet en leert, die zal groot heten in het Koninkrijk der hemelen."





> De Koran is ook neergezonden om te vervullen.


qoraan vervult niks.

lees hieronder een paar ontbindingen in de qoraan.

kijk maar goed hoe Jezus en de aanvulling op de wet langzaam opzij word geschoven en "allah en Mohammed" het opeens overnemen.
en diegene die hun niet volgen opeens lager als dieren zijn 
(volgens de qoraan)
en daarmee ook die "mensen van het Evangelie" als ze Mohammed niet volg(d)en.




> qoraan 2:87
> En Wij gaven aan Jezus, zoon van Maria, duidelijke tekenen en versterkten hem met de geest der heiligheid . 
> 
> qoraan 3:55
> O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen tot de laatste dag over hen doen zegevieren die u niet geloven.
> 
> qoraan3.85 
> En wie een andere godsdienst zoekt dan de Islam, het zal van hem niet worden aanvaard en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn.
> 
> ...


je ziet ook dat het goed begint met

qoraan 2:87
En Wij gaven aan Jezus, zoon van Maria, duidelijke tekenen en versterkten hem met de geest der heiligheid . 

en daarna plots tegen de profetie van Jesaja in gaat.

qoraan 5:75 
De Messias, de zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper ;

Jesaja 9
5 Want een Kind is ons geboren, een Zoon is ons gegeven, en de heerschappij rust op zijn schouder en men noemt hem Wonderbare Raadsman, Sterke God, Eeuwige Vader, Vredevorst. 6 Groot zal de heerschappij zijn en eindeloos de vrede op de troon van David en over zijn koninkrijk, doordat hij het sticht en grondvest met recht en gerechtigheid, van nu aan tot in eeuwigheid. De ijver van de HERE der heerscharen zal dit doen. 

dat is heel wat anders als slechts een boodschapper

en diegene die als slechts een boodschapper word beschreven heeft het volgende doorstaan.

Jesaja 53 
1 Wie gelooft, wat wij gehoord hebben, en aan wie is de arm des HEREN geopenbaard? 
2 Want als een loot schoot hij op voor zijn aangezicht, en als een wortel uit dorre aarde; hij had gestalte noch luister, dat wij hem zouden hebben aangezien, noch gedaante, dat wij hem zouden hebben begeerd. 
3 Hij was veracht en van mensen verlaten, een man van smarten en vertrouwd met ziekte, ja, als iemand, voor wie men het gelaat verbergt; hij was veracht en wij hebben hem niet geacht. 
4 Nochtans, onze ziekten heeft hij op zich genomen, en onze smarten gedragen; wij echter hielden hem voor een geplaagde, een door God geslagene en verdrukte. 
5 Maar om onze overtredingen werd hij doorboord, om onze ongerechtigheden verbrijzeld; de straf die ons de vrede aanbrengt, was op hem, en door zijn striemen is ons genezing geworden. 
6 Wij allen dwaalden als schapen, wij wendden ons ieder naar zijn eigen weg, maar de HERE heeft ons aller ongerechtigheid op hem doen neerkomen. 
7 Hij werd mishandeld, maar hij liet zich verdrukken en deed zijn mond niet open; als een lam dat ter slachting geleid wordt, en als een schaap dat stom is voor zijn scheerders, zo deed hij zijn mond niet open. 
8 Hij is uit verdrukking en gericht weggenomen, en wie onder zijn tijdgenoten bedacht, dat hij is afgesneden uit het land der levenden? Om de overtreding van mijn volk is de plaag op hem geweest. 
9 En men stelde zijn graf bij de goddelozen; bij de rijke was hij in zijn dood, omdat hij geen onrecht gedaan heeft en geen bedrog in zijn mond is geweest. 
10 Maar het behaagde de HERE hem te verbrijzelen. Hij maakte hem ziek. Wanneer hij zichzelf ten schuldoffer gesteld zal hebben, zal hij nakomelingen zien en een lang leven hebben en het voornemen des HEREN zal door zijn hand voortgang hebben. 
11 Om zijn moeitevol lijden zal hij het zien tot verzadiging toe; door zijn kennis zal mijn knecht, de rechtvaardige, velen rechtvaardig maken, en hun ongerechtigheden zal hij dragen. 
12 Daarom zal Ik hem een deel geven onder velen en met machtigen zal hij de buit verdelen, omdat hij zijn leven heeft uitgegoten in de dood, en onder de overtreders werd geteld, terwijl hij toch veler zonden gedragen en voor de overtreders gebeden heeft. 

in het Nieuwe Testament staat keurig beschreven hoe dat in vervulling ging.

en niet alleen dat, maar meer waarnaar je zelf kan zoeken.

----------


## Ben7

> Johannes 5:39 Onderzoekt de Schriften, want gij meent in dezelve het eeuwige leven te hebben en die zijn het, die van Mij getuigen.
> 
> Johannes 5:46 Want indien gij Mozes geloofdet; zo zoudt gij geloven, want hij heeft van Mij gescheven.
> Johannes 5.:47 Maar zo gij mijn Schriften niet gelooft, hoe zult gij Mijn woorden geloven.
> 
> Misschien een idee om meer in de Bijbel te lezen dan maar n regel.


ik weet niet waarom je die regels aanhaalt, als het om het woord "Schriften" gaat, moet ik je er aan herinneren dat de bijbel uit 66(dacht ik) Schriften bestaat.
maar er werd daar alleen nog op het Oude Testament gewezen, omdat het Nieuwe Testament nog niet bestond  :Smilie: 

ik zal de regels invullen die jij nu weg laat.

Johannes 5
39 Gij onderzoekt de Schriften, want gij meent daarin eeuwig leven te hebben, en deze zijn het, welke van Mij getuigen, 
40 en toch wilt gij niet tot Mij komen om leven te hebben. 
41 Eer van mensen behoef Ik niet, 
42 maar Ik ken u: gij hebt de liefde Gods niet in uzelf. 
43 Ik ben gekomen in de naam mijns Vaders en gij neemt Mij niet aan; indien een ander komt in zijn eigen naam, die zult gij aannemen. 
44 Hoe kunt gij tot geloof komen, gij, die eer van elkander behoeft en de eer, die van de enige God komt, niet zoekt? 
45 Denkt niet, dat Ik u zal aanklagen bij de Vader; uw aanklager is Mozes, op wie gij uw hoop gevestigd hebt. 
46 Want indien gij Mozes geloofdet, zoudt gij ook Mij geloven, want hij heeft van Mij geschreven. 
47 Maar indien gij zijn geschriften niet gelooft, hoe zult gij mijn woorden geloven? 

Matthes 7
7 Bidt en u zal gegeven worden; zoekt en gij zult vinden; klopt en u zal opengedaan worden.

deze regel had ik speciaal voor jou gegeven, omdat ik telkens de teksten weer moet uitleggen en neerzetten, zonder dat iemand ze zelf onderzoekt, en zonder alleen te lezen wat hem/haar uitkomt.

ik geef er nog n en dan hou ik ermee op, is wel het feit dat je hier bent en m`n berichten hebt gezien.

Joh 4,23 
maar de ure komt en is nu, dat de waarachtige aanbidders de Vader aanbidden zullen in geest en in waarheid; want de Vader zoekt zulke aanbidders; 


ik ben van plan een stuk te gaan minderen hier, misschien stoppen.
antwoorden zullen in ieder geval niet meer van mij komen.


Bidt en u zal gegeven worden; zoekt en gij zult vinden; klopt en u zal opengedaan worden.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Wij Moslims eerbiedigen naast de Thorah, het Evangelie ook de Schriften.


ik ben blij als mensen dat echt doen en naast dat te zeggen ook de inhoud accepteren en het zo daadwerkelijk te eerbiedigen.




> De Bijbel heeft 66 hoofdstukken.


66 boeken en die bestaan weer uit hoofdstukken.
kijk maar naar de teksten die je aanhaalt, 
staat de naam van het boek
hoofdstuknummer en regelnummer.





> Jesaja kondigt de verlossing van Jeruzalem aan en dat heeft de profeet Jezus niet gedaan, wel wederom aangekondigd.


Jesaja 9
1 Het volk dat in duisternis ronddoolt 
ziet een schitterend licht. 
Zij die in het donker wonen 
worden door een helder licht beschenen. 
2 U hebt het volk weer groot gemaakt, 
diepe vreugde gaf u het, 
blijdschap als de vreugde bij de oogst, 
zij jubelen als bij het verdelen van de buit. 
3 Het juk dat op hen drukte, 
de stok op hun schouder, de zweep van de drijver, 
u hebt ze verbrijzeld, zoals Midjan destijds. 
4 Iedere laars die dreunend stampte 
en elke mantel waar bloed aan kleeft, 
ze worden verbrand, een prooi van het vuur. 
5 Een kind is ons geboren, 
een zoon is ons gegeven; 
de heerschappij rust op zijn schouders. 
Deze namen zal hij dragen: Wonderbare raadsman, 
Goddelijke held, Eeuwige vader, Vredevorst. 
6 Groot is zijn heerschappij, 
aan de vrede zal geen einde komen. 
Davids troon en rijk zijn erop gebouwd, 
ze staan vast, in recht en gerechtigheid, 
van nu tot in eeuwigheid. 
Daarvoor zal hij zich beijveren, 
de HEER van de hemelse machten. 

dit is Jesaja die Jezus Christus aankondigd en jij noemt met in achting name van deze tekst Jezus, slechts een boodschapper, just like the qoraan does.

daarom sluit ik verdere discussie uit.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Ik houd mij aan de Tien Geboden en het zou voor je ziel verstandig zijn dat jij dat ook gaat doen.
> Het Negende Gebod zegt dat je geen valse getuigenis over mensen af mag leggen.


goedzo  :Smilie: 
ik hou me aan de wet en de vervulling van Jezus op de wet en profeten,
zoals in Matthes 5:17-20 staat en leer het zo aan anderen.

dat jij dat een valse getuigenis vind is tegen Jezus woorden in en tegen je eigen woorden dat je ook het Evangelie eerbiedigt.




> Een profeet de Zoon van God noemen


Jezus vond het niet erg als mensen Hem zo noemden en deed het zelf ook.
(lees het Evangelie)

ik dacht dat het Evangelie eerbiedigde, of alleen als het je uitkomt ?

Johannes 5 (de tekst die je al een paar keer aan hebt gehaald om iets aan te tonen, omdat je dacht dat het in het voordeel van de qoraan was)
Johannes 5
19 Jezus dan antwoordde en zeide tot hen: Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, de Zoon kan niets doen van Zichzelf, of Hij moet het de Vader zien doen; want wat deze doet, dat doet ook de Zoon evenzo.
20 Want de Vader heeft de Zoon lief en toont Hem al wat Hij zelf doet, en Hij zal Hem grotere werken tonen dan deze, opdat gij u verwondert. 21 Want gelijk de Vader de doden opwekt en doet leven, zo doet ook de Zoon leven, wie Hij wil. 
22 Want ook de Vader oordeelt niemand, maar heeft het gehele oordeel aan de Zoon gegeven, 
23 opdat allen de Zoon eren gelijk zij de Vader eren. Wie de Zoon niet eert, eert ook de Vader niet, die Hem gezonden heeft. 
24 Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, wie mijn woord hoort en Hem gelooft, die Mij gezonden heeft, heeft eeuwig leven en komt niet in het oordeel, want hij is overgegaan uit de dood in het leven. 
25 Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, de ure komt en is nu, dat de doden naar de stem van de Zoon van God zullen horen, en die haar horen, zullen leven. 
26 Want gelijk de Vader leven heeft in Zichzelf, heeft Hij ook de Zoon gegeven, leven te hebben in Zichzelf. 
27 En Hij heeft Hem macht gegeven om gericht te houden, omdat Hij de Zoon des mensen is.
28 Verwondert u hierover niet, want de ure komt, dat allen, die in de graven zijn, naar zijn stem zullen horen, 
29 en zij zullen uitgaan, wie het goede gedaan hebben, tot de opstanding ten leven, wie het kwade bedreven hebben, tot de opstanding ten oordeel. 
30 Ik kan van Mijzelf niets doen; gelijk Ik hoor, oordeel Ik, en mijn oordeel is rechtvaardig, want Ik zoek niet mijn wil, doch de wil van Hem, die Mij gezonden heeft. 
31 Indien Ik getuig van Mijzelf, is mijn getuigenis niet waar; 
32 een ander is het, die van Mij getuigt, en Ik weet, dat het getuigenis, dat Hij van Mij aflegt, waar is. 
33 Gij hebt tot Johannes gezonden en hij heeft van de waarheid getuigd; 34 maar Ik behoef het getuigenis van een mens niet, doch Ik zeg dit, opdat gij behouden wordt. 
35 Hij was de brandende en schijnende lamp en gij hebt u een tijdlang in zijn licht willen verheugen. 
36 Maar Ik heb een getuigenis, gewichtiger dan dat van Johannes; want de werken, die Mij de Vader gegeven heeft om te volbrengen, juist die werken, die Ik doe, getuigen van Mij, dat de Vader Mij gezonden heeft. 37 En de Vader, die Mij gezonden heeft, die heeft van Mij getuigenis gegeven. Gij hebt nooit zijn stem gehoord of zijn gedaante gezien, 
38 en zijn woord hebt gij niet blijvend in u, want die Hij gezonden heeft, gelooft gij niet. 
39 Gij onderzoekt de Schriften, want gij meent daarin eeuwig leven te hebben, en deze zijn het, welke van Mij getuigen, 40 en toch wilt gij niet tot Mij komen om leven te hebben. 
41 Eer van mensen behoef Ik niet, 
42 maar Ik ken u: gij hebt de liefde Gods niet in uzelf.
43 Ik ben gekomen in de naam mijns Vaders en gij neemt Mij niet aan; indien een ander komt in zijn eigen naam, die zult gij aannemen. 
44 Hoe kunt gij tot geloof komen, gij, die eer van elkander behoeft en de eer, die van de enige God komt, niet zoekt? 
45 Denkt niet, dat Ik u zal aanklagen bij de Vader; uw aanklager is Mozes, op wie gij uw hoop gevestigd hebt.
46 Want indien gij Mozes geloofdet, zoudt gij ook Mij geloven, want hij heeft van Mij geschreven.
47 Maar indien gij zijn geschriften niet gelooft, hoe zult gij mijn woorden geloven?


dus alleen als het je uitkomt is je antwoord, als je hier tegenin wilt gaan.
en zoniet, zit je in een dilemma met de qoraan.
je kan niks anders dan zeggen dat het Nieuwe Testament is veranderd,als je achter de qoraan blijft staan
terwijl je zelf uit het Nieuwe Testament zit te citeren om dingen over de qoraan te bewijzen.

dat wilde ik je dus besparen en mezelf ook, omdat ik al een paar maanden nu mensen moet corrigeren
wanneer ze de bijbel gaan gebruiken om iets aan te tonen dat het over Mohammed of de qoraan gaat (wat nooit het geval is blijkt telkens) en de rest wat tegen de qoraan in gaat (vanuit de bijbel) laten dezelfde mensen meestal gewoon links laten liggen.

ik noem dat niet eerbiedig.

daar wil ik m`n tijd ook niet aan verdoen en is serieuze en oprechte discussie zeker uitgesloten.(niet van mijn kant)


zonen van Jesaja
Sear-Jasub (Jes 7:3) De betekenis van deze naam is "een overblijfsel zal wederkeren" of "een overblijfsel zal zichbekeren".
Maher-Salal Chas-Baz (Jes 8:3) betekent "haastige roof,spoedig buit"

Met andere woorden:er komt een oordeel in het algemeen en slechts een overblijfsel zal behouden worden.
Ook in Romeinen 9 en 11 wordt meegedeeld dat slechts een overblijfsel behouden wordt. 
Dit principe geldt ten aan-zien van Isral, maar evengoed met betrekking tot de overige volkeren.
Men wordt slechtsbehouden door geloof in de Verlosser: de Here Jezus Christus. 
Dn maakt men deel uit van "het overblijfsel". Wanneer men de Schrift aan het woord laat, 
kan men onmogelijk concluderen dat vanwege het feit dat eenmaal alle knie zich zal buigen,alle mensen ooit behouden zullen worden. 
Er wordt slechts een overblijfsel behouden en dit is niet gelijk aan "alle mensen".
Een dergelijke conclusie naar aanleiding van Filippenzen 2 :10 is dus in strijd met de hele strekking van het boek Jesaja en met hetgeen Paulus in Romeinen 9 en 11 Paulus uitlegt.

bron:vlichthus.nl

je zei dat Jesaja 8:3 niet om Maria ging, dat klopt (ging over de vrouw van Jesaja, blijkt uit de tekst)
maar als je doorleest komt de naam Immanuel weer terug (uit Jes 7:14 in Jes 8:8, na 8:3 dus)
en daarop volgt hoofdstuk 9

Jes 8
5 En de HERE ging voort nogmaals tot mij te spreken:
6 Omdat dit volk de zacht vloeiende wateren van Siloach versmaadt en er vreugde is bij Resin en de zoon van Remaljahu, 
7 daarom, zie, de Here doet over hen opkomen de machtige en geweldige wateren van de Rivier, de koning van Assur met al zijn heerlijkheid; deze zal buiten al zijn beddingen stijgen en buiten al zijn oevers rijzen, 
8 binnendringen in Juda, overstromen en steeds verder om zich heen grijpen, reiken tot aan de hals; ja, zijn uitgespreide vleugelen zullen de breedte van uw land vullen, o Immanul. 
9 Woedt, o volken, en weest verslagen; ja, neemt ter ore, alle verre streken der aarde; gordt u aan en weest verslagen; gordt u aan en weest verslagen. 10 Beraamt een plan, maar het wordt verbroken; spreekt een woord, maar het zal niet tot stand komen, want God is met ons.  


Jesaja 9
1 Het volk dat in donkerheid wandelt, ziet een groot licht; over hen die wonen in een land van diepe duisternis, straalt een licht. 
2 Gij hebt het volk vermenigvuldigd, zijn vreugde groot gemaakt; het verheugt zich voor uw aangezicht als met de vreugde bij de oogst, zoals men juicht bij het verdelen van de buit. 
3 Want het juk dat het drukte, en de stang op zijn schouder, de roede van zijn drijver, hebt Gij verbroken als op Midjansdag. 
4 Want elke schoen die dreunend stampt, en elke mantel, in bloed gewenteld, zal verbrand worden, een prooi van het vuur. 
5 Want een Kind is ons geboren, een Zoon is ons gegeven, en de heerschappij rust op zijn schouder en men noemt hem Wonderbare Raadsman, Sterke God, Eeuwige Vader, Vredevorst. 
6 Groot zal de heerschappij zijn en eindeloos de vrede op de troon van David en over zijn koninkrijk, doordat hij het sticht en grondvest met recht en gerechtigheid, van nu aan tot in eeuwigheid. De ijver van de HERE der heerscharen zal dit doen.


Immanuel, God met ons.(Jes7:14)
Matthes 1
18 De geboorte van Jezus Christus geschiedde aldus. 
Terwijl zijn moeder Maria ondertrouwd was met Jozef, bleek zij, 
voordat zij gingen samenwonen, zwanger te zijn uit de heilige Geest. 
19 Daar nu Jozef, haar man, rechtschapen was en haar niet in opspraak wilde brengen, 
was hij van zins in stilte van haar te scheiden. 20 Toen die overweging bij hem opkwam, 
zie, een engel des Heren verscheen hem in de droom en zeide: Jozef, zoon van David, 
schroom niet Maria, uw vrouw, tot u te nemen, want wat in haar verwekt is, is uit de heilige Geest. 
21 Zij zal een zoon baren en gij zult Hem de naam Jezus geven. Want Hij is het, die zijn volk zal redden van hun zonden. 
22 Dit alles is geschied, opdat vervuld zou worden hetgeen de Here door de profeet gesproken heeft, toen hij zeide: 
23 Zie, de maagd zal zwanger worden en een zoon baren, en men zal Hem de naam Immanul geven, hetgeen betekent: God met ons. 
24 Toen Jozef uit zijn slaap ontwaakt was, deed hij, zoals de engel des Heren hem bevolen had en hij nam zijn vrouw tot zich. 
25 En hij had geen gemeenschap met haar, voordat zij een zoon gebaard had. En hij gaf Hem de naam Jezus.



ter uitleg van Jezus-Immanuel


Jozef gaf Jezus de naam Jezus  :Smilie:  zoals gezegd werd tegen hem in de volgende tekst.

Mattes 1
20 Toen die overweging bij hem opkwam, zie, een engel des Heren verscheen hem in de droom en zeide: 
Jozef, zoon van David, schroom niet Maria, uw vrouw, tot u te nemen, want wat in haar verwekt is, is uit de heilige Geest. 
21 Zij zal een zoon baren en gij zult Hem de naam Jezus geven. 
Want Hij is het, die zijn volk zal redden van hun zonden. 

Yeshua betekent Stem van de Redder/God red (met nadrukking op zonden,Mat 1:21)

Matthes 1
23 Zie, de maagd zal zwanger worden en een zoon baren, en men zal Hem de naam Immanul geven, hetgeen betekent: God met ons.
24 Toen Jozef uit zijn slaap ontwaakt was, deed hij, zoals de engel des Heren hem bevolen had en hij nam zijn vrouw tot zich. 25 En hij had geen gemeenschap met haar, voordat zij een zoon gebaard had. En hij gaf Hem de naam Jezus. 

Jesaja 7
14 Daarom zal de Here zelf u een teken geven: Zie, de jonkvrouw zal zwanger worden en een zoon baren; 
en zij zal hem de naam Immanul geven. 

wat dan weer God met ons, betekent.

Jesaja 10
6 Tegen een godvergeten volk zal Ik (die koning) zenden, 
en tegen de natie waarover Ik verbolgen ben, 
zal Ik hem ontbieden om buit te behalen en roof te plegen en om het volk te vertrappen als slijk der straten.

maar dit is slechts een knipoog van de profetin, er zijn er zoveel meer,en daarom is dit dus een niet volledige uitleg..
alleen Jesaja zijn al 66 hoofdstukken profetie  :Smilie: 

dingen zijn heen en weer te herleiden naar en van Mozes en de andere profeten en het Evangelie, genoeg stof om te bestuderen (de eerste tig jaar, als iemand alle verbanden wilt vinden)

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

dit is alvast de korte weerlegging van dat Mohammed de Trooster zou zijn.

Johannes 14
25 Dit heb Ik tot u gesproken, terwijl Ik nog bij u verblijf;
26 maar de Trooster, de heilige Geest, die de Vader zenden zal in mijn naam,
die zal u alles leren en u te binnen brengen al wat Ik u gezegd heb. 

Mohammed/Ahmed herinnerde en leerde niet alles wat Jezus heeft gebracht, integendeel.
onderbouwing is te vinden in dit hele onderwerp.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Het gaat niet over Mohammed/Ahmad maar over dat de Koran duidelijk stelt dat Jezus niet de zoon van God is en dat God uit drie bestaat.


en ik moet dat geloven ?
je had Ahmad vetgedrukt.

je haalt eerst een bijbeltekst aan om Mohammed/Ahmad aan te wijzen,
daarna een tekst uit de qoraan om te bewijzen dat Jezus zei dat hij de boodschapper Mohammed/Ahmad had aangekondigd.

ik gaf je n tekst uit de bijbel, waaruit blijkt dat het niet over Mohammed/Ahmad gaat, daarna begin je over dat
niet alles in de qoraan zou passen wat Jezus deed en leerde aan mensen.

maar, serieuze discussie blijkt weer weg te gaan, Mohammed aanwijzen in de bijbel, bijbel wijst het af, moslim gaat vanuit de qoraan vertellen dat de bijbel niet waar is.





> De hele Bijbel telt zo'n 1400 blz., de Koran ruim 400 en dat niet alle woorden van de Bijbel erin staan is logisch.


het ging alleen over alle dingen die Jezus de mensen leerde(Joh 14:26) 
het Nieuwe Testament bestaat bij mij uit 230 bladzijden en toen de qoraan geschreven werd kan je mij niet wijsmaken dat er geen "papier"
meer over was om alles te leren over wat Jezus deed en aan anderen leerde(Joh 5:19)




> De troost die in de Koran gevonden wordt is dat God beschikt heeft dat niet ieder mens een gelovige is.


wil je daar een paar of n voorbeeld(en) van geven vanuit de qoraan ?

----------


## olie

voor zover ik zie schept de Koran een leuk framewerk waarin gelijkgestemde mensen elkaar kunnen herkennen. Ik bedoel de meeste marokkanen zijn elkaars beste vrienden ook al kennen ze elkaar niet. Wat dat betreft zijn de nuchtere Hollanders afstandelijk. Ik zou wel willen dat je naar wens in en uit de Islam kunt stappen, maar dat kan niet want dan ben je Kafir en moet je dood.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

Ja, niks aan te doen dan.

----------


## Ben7

Soerat Al-Imraan 
52. Toen Isa (Jezus) hun ongeloof bemerkte zeide hij: Wie zullen mijn helpers zijn terwille van God? De discipelen zeiden: Wij zijn de helpers van God Wij geloven in God. En getuigt dat wij moslims zijn.

Afvalligen worden gestraft: 3:86-88. 3:106, 4:115, 9:66, 9:74, 16:106, 32:22;
Bekering der afvalligen wordt niet meer aangenomen: 3:90, 4:137, 63:3-6;
Afvalligen zullen sterven als ongelovigen: 2:127;
Afvalligen zijn door Satan verleid: 47:25;



en als het nou een moslim is die Christen word ?

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Soerat An-Nahl
> 93. En als God het gewild zou hebben dan zou Hij jullie tot n gemeenschap gemaakt hebben, maar Hij brengt tot dwaling wie Hij wil en Hij brengt op het goede pad wie Hij wil en jullie zullen ter verantwoording geroepen worden over wat jullie aan het doen waren.


ik geloof niet in die tekst, omdat mensen een keuze maken om wel of niet te geloven, als "allah" dat zou doen, is hij verantwoordelijk daar voor en legt hij straffen op wat hij zelf niet probeert te voorkomen.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Een godslasterlijke opmerking.


kan je misschien gewoon uitleggen wat er verkeert aan is, zonder eerst te oordelen ?
de qoraan ondersteunt wat ik er over zei.




> Jij weet wat God wil?


dat mensen juist niet in de hel komen door de dwaling die allah maakt, zoals "allah" zelf zegt in "z`n" boek.

als het niet is wat er staat, vertel het dan gewoon.




> Dat er mensen zijn die dwalen is een gegeven. Het 'waarom?' of 'waardoor?' stel je aan God als vraag.


die vraag stel ik niet aan God, omdat Hij me dat verteld, dat God geen God van dwaling is, maar van leiding en aan de mensen is om die leiding aan te nemen.
het waardoor weet ik ook, ook daar heeft God me over ingelicht, om me daar ver van te houden.
daarvoor was ik altijd de verantwoordelijke, omdat ik God niet volgde.




> Niet echt sociaal om met een vraag bezig te zijn die je pas hooguit na je overlijden beantwoord kan zien.


dan ben ik zeker ergens dood gegaan en heb ik een plekje in de hemel.




> In de Nederlandse taal schrijft men "God" in plaats van "allah"


weet ik, daarom schrijf ik allah met een kleine letter en vaak tussen aanhalingstekens.

groeten  :Smilie:

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Het Woord Gods in de Koran is je leidraad en richtsnoer en dan weet je God zich geen zoon genomen heeft.


ik hou het bij de Bijbel en waar door middel van profetin word verkondigd over Jezus en wie Hij is
(zoals eerder aangetoond)

je moet de profeten eren staat in de qoraan, maar geen moslim die het daadwerkelijk kan doen, omdat de profetin en woorden van Jezus tegen de woorden van de qoraan in gaan.

je snapt zelf als iemand aan de qoraan hierbij vasthoud, dit tot een doelloze discussie leid, waarom ik het niet gaat leiden.

`kheb betere dingen te doen  :Smilie: 




> Dat jij de Koran niet je leidraad en richtsnoer laat zijn, dr ben jij verantwoordelijk voor.


die verantwoordelijkheid neem ik graag.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Dat de woorden van de Koran tegen de woorden van Isa (Jezus) ingaan is jou mening,


was het m`n mening maar, dan was het makkelijk weg te krijgen, ik heb het over harde bewijzen, in dit onderwerp te lezen.





> Met 'geen moslim die het daadwerkelijk kan doen' is spreek jij voor alle moslims,


als diegene de qoraan als waarheid blijft achten tegen de profeten en de Bijbel in, is dat niet te doen nee.





> terwijl het jouw persoonlijke mening is dat de woorden van Koran ingaan tegen de woorden van Isa.


mening of feit, je kan het volop bekijken in dit onderwerp.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

> Deze bewijzen zijn even hard als het bewijs van het bestaan van De heilige Drieenheid en het bewijs dat God zich een Zoon genomen heeft.


je hebt het telkens over drie nheid, maar het woordje nheid zal je wel niet aanstaan, omdat het lijkt alsof het verschillende personen zijn waarschijnlijk.wat niet zo is en de profeten ook zo hebben geprofeteerd.

het woord nheid komt voor zover ik weet niet voor als het daar over gaat.
wel het woord n.

precies hoe het in Jesaja 9 staat aangegeven, 

5 Want een Kind is ons geboren, een Zoon is ons gegeven, en de heerschappij rust op zijn schouder en men noemt hem Wonderbare Raadsman, Sterke God, Eeuwige Vader, Vredevorst.


maar zeg, bij het niet aannemen van deze tekst nooit meer dat je de profeten eert, omdat je nu beter weet.
(hoort te weten, of wil je het woord van God niet horen ?)





> Geplaatst door Ben7
> 
> als diegene de qoraan als waarheid blijft achten tegen de profeten en de Bijbel in, is dat niet te doen nee.
> 
> 
> Geplaatst door Joacim
> Dat ziet er dus echt heel slecht voor je uit.


waarom ?





> Geplaatst door Ben7
> 
> mening of feit, je kan het volop bekijken in dit onderwerp.
> 
> 
> Geplaatst door Joacim
> Het is een feit dat de woorden van de Koran niet tegen Jezus ingaan. Is ook een beertje raar, want Jezus was een van Gods' profeten.
> Dat de woorden van de Koran tegen die van Jezus in zouden gaan is dus een mening en geen feit.


dat is zeker raar, maar de aangegeven teksten bewijzen anders.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Ben7

leuk dat je de bijbelteksten gaat aanhalen, maar die ondersteunen precies wat ik zeg(wat je niet kopiert)




> het woord nheid komt voor zover ik weet niet voor als het daar over gaat.
> wel het woord n.


waarom zou ik de teksten nog gaan uitleggen aan iemand die niet luisterd ?
zou dat niet een valstrik zijn, om mij bezig te laten zijn met iets wat geen nut heeft.

een tip zou zijn, omdat je toch bijbelteksten uit wilt leggen, om alle teksten meteen als waarheid te beschouwen, anders ben je echt dom bezig, zoals eerder aangetoond.

moslim getuigt van qoraan via bijbeltekst, bijbeltekst blijkt niet over qoraan of Mohammed te gaan, moslim zegt dat de bijbel liegt, tenzij het hun geloof uit lijkt te komen, wat nooit zo is, maar juist Mohammed tegenspreekt en bestempelt in het algemeen, dat een mens die Christus niet belijd en denkt te profeteren helemaal verkeert bezig is, dat jij dat geloof "volgt" mag je zelf weten, alleen ik weet dat het vals is en moet er daarom niets van hebben.

de tekst die je aanhaalt, blijk je te geloven en onvervalst, omdat je het aanhaalt omdat je denkt dat het over de qoraan gaat (wat niet zo is  :Smilie: , gaat over de Schriften die het Oude Testament samen vormen)

er woord in diezelfde tekst gesproken over dat Jezus de Zoon van God, de Vader is, zou je moeten aannemen als je bijbelteksten als waarheid acht.
of alleen als het je geloof uitkomt ? (dat is een ja van jou, echt zo dom  :Smilie: , is ook de reden waarom ik hierna niet meer met jou over de Bijbel gaat hebben, ik heb het gezegd..en begrijp met deze reden maar, waarom ik hier weg ga, en dom een tekst aanhalen van pim fortuin en zeggen dat ik weg loop voor discussie is geheel tegen jou gericht, want een discussie doe je door middel van praten en luisteren, ik heb tegen je gepraat over teksten uit de Bijbel, maar je neemt het alleen aan als het jou geloof uitkomt, terwijl je uit dezelfde teksten zit te citeren)


Johannes 5:39 haal je aan om je geloof te ondersteunen, wat een misleidende daad is, omdat (ik zeg het nog maar een keer omdat je het al een paar keer niet wilt horen) over het Oude Testament gaat, wat zoals je na kan gaan, uit verschillende Schriften bestaat  :Smilie: 

maar maakt wel de weg vrij om je de volgende tekst te laten zien, omdat je blijk geeft om iets er van te geloven en dus ook aan wilt nemen, anders zou je geen bijbelteksten aan gaan halen toch ?  :hardlach: 

Johannes 5
19 Jezus dan antwoordde en zeide tot hen: Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, de Zoon kan niets doen van Zichzelf, of Hij moet het de Vader zien doen; want wat deze doet, dat doet ook de Zoon evenzo.
20 Want de Vader heeft de Zoon lief en toont Hem al wat Hij zelf doet, en Hij zal Hem grotere werken tonen dan deze, opdat gij u verwondert. 21 Want gelijk de Vader de doden opwekt en doet leven, zo doet ook de Zoon leven, wie Hij wil.
22 Want ook de Vader oordeelt niemand, maar heeft het gehele oordeel aan de Zoon gegeven, 
23 opdat allen de Zoon eren gelijk zij de Vader eren. Wie de Zoon niet eert, eert ook de Vader niet, die Hem gezonden heeft. 
24 Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, wie mijn woord hoort en Hem gelooft, die Mij gezonden heeft, heeft eeuwig leven en komt niet in het oordeel, want hij is overgegaan uit de dood in het leven. 
25 Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, de ure komt en is nu, dat de doden naar de stem van de Zoon van God zullen horen, en die haar horen, zullen leven.
26 Want gelijk de Vader leven heeft in Zichzelf, heeft Hij ook de Zoon gegeven, leven te hebben in Zichzelf. 
27 En Hij heeft Hem macht gegeven om gericht te houden, omdat Hij de Zoon des mensen is.
28 Verwondert u hierover niet, want de ure komt, dat allen, die in de graven zijn, naar zijn stem zullen horen, 
29 en zij zullen uitgaan, wie het goede gedaan hebben, tot de opstanding ten leven, wie het kwade bedreven hebben, tot de opstanding ten oordeel. 
30 Ik kan van Mijzelf niets doen; gelijk Ik hoor, oordeel Ik, en mijn oordeel is rechtvaardig, want Ik zoek niet mijn wil, doch de wil van Hem, die Mij gezonden heeft. 
31 Indien Ik getuig van Mijzelf, is mijn getuigenis niet waar; 
32 een ander is het, die van Mij getuigt, en Ik weet, dat het getuigenis, dat Hij van Mij aflegt, waar is. 
33 Gij hebt tot Johannes gezonden en hij heeft van de waarheid getuigd; 
34 maar Ik behoef het getuigenis van een mens niet, doch Ik zeg dit, opdat gij behouden wordt. 
35 Hij was de brandende en schijnende lamp en gij hebt u een tijdlang in zijn licht willen verheugen. 
36 Maar Ik heb een getuigenis, gewichtiger dan dat van Johannes; want de werken, die Mij de Vader gegeven heeft om te volbrengen, juist die werken, die Ik doe, getuigen van Mij, dat de Vader Mij gezonden heeft. 
37 En de Vader, die Mij gezonden heeft, die heeft van Mij getuigenis gegeven. Gij hebt nooit zijn stem gehoord of zijn gedaante gezien, 38 en zijn woord hebt gij niet blijvend in u, want die Hij gezonden heeft, gelooft gij niet.
39 Gij onderzoekt de Schriften, want gij meent daarin eeuwig leven te hebben, en deze zijn het, welke van Mij getuigen, 
40 en toch wilt gij niet tot Mij komen om leven te hebben. 
41 Eer van mensen behoef Ik niet, 
42 maar Ik ken u: gij hebt de liefde Gods niet in uzelf. 
43 Ik ben gekomen in de naam mijns Vaders en gij neemt Mij niet aan; indien een ander komt in zijn eigen naam, die zult gij aannemen. 
44 Hoe kunt gij tot geloof komen, gij, die eer van elkander behoeft en de eer, die van de enige God komt, niet zoekt? 
45 Denkt niet, dat Ik u zal aanklagen bij de Vader; uw aanklager is Mozes, op wie gij uw hoop gevestigd hebt. 
46 Want indien gij Mozes geloofdet, zoudt gij ook Mij geloven, want hij heeft van Mij geschreven. 
47 Maar indien gij zijn geschriften niet gelooft, hoe zult gij mijn woorden geloven?



discussie beindigd, als het niet duidelijk is waarom, moet je toch eens beter gaan lezen.

ps: ik kijk niet meer naar dit onderwerp om.

`kheb betere dingen te doen en geen zin om in valstrikjes door middel van dwalingen te lopen.

veel plezier  :Smilie: 

en Gods zegen (a)

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

Wordt moslim en bevrijdt je beknelde ziel!

OK dit vind ik grappig, als moslim ben je juist aan allerlei regels gebonden.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Daar kan je ook hilarisch tot op het hysterische af van maken, wie het laatst lacht, lacht het best!
> Zie het als je aan veligheidsvoorschriften houden in de fysieke wereld, dan kom je altijd heel thuis om uit elkaar te kunnen ploffen van ergernis over t.v. programma's die gaan over allerlei regels waar ik nog nooit van gehoord heb.
> 
> . طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ .لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ لسَّمَاوَاتِ*


ja dan kom je weer op de discussie wat is de koran waard, is het werkelijk een goddelijk boek of bestaat god niet en is het een leidraad boek. In het laatste geval heb je uiteraard als maatschappij meer aan een grondwet gebaseerd op de praktijk als een boek met leefregels uit de 7e eeuw.
In het 1e geval vraag ik me af waarom god een boek moest laten schrijven wat mensen zoveel onvriendelijker en onmenselijker maakt als de bijbel mensen maakt. Want in de praktijk zijn mensen woonachtig in islamitische landen minder tevreden (welvaart, welzijn) als in westerse landen gebaseerd op het christendom.
Persoonlijk ben ik uiteraard atheist, volgens mij is het wel lang en breed bewezen dat god niet bestaat, maar ik besef dat dit op dit forum gewoon geen populaire uitspraak is, want we moeten met z'n allen schijnheilig doen en doen alsof we er zeker van zijn dat god bestaat, en regels uit de koran citeren om ons dagelijks leven mee te leiden. Ook al gaat dit regelrecht in tegen ons welzijn (bijv het meisje dat tegen haar gevoel met haar neef moet trouwen van haar vader).
Er is geen boek mogelijk dat voor 1.3 miljard mensen het leven kan voorschrijven en dit ook nog goed doet. Werkelijk, je kunt beter een atheistische democratie hebben dan een theocratie, en bovenstaande is de reden.
Maar ja je hoeft niet eens te reageren hierop, want er valt moeilijk te redeneren met iemand die god erbij haalt.
Nu ik erbij nadenk, ik vind het gewoon zwak, dat Allah dit Allah dat, als je inmiddels beter weet. Wees dan principieel.

Trouwens, als het een goddelijk boek is en allah bestaat, dan ga jij zeggen het jodenboek en christenboek zijn ouderwets ofzo, en koran is nieuwste versie van god. Alle andere geloven zijn fout, alles wat chinezen en mensen in India zeggen, laat staan de duizenden godsdiensten die er elders (hebben) bestaan, met alle profeten die vast elders met minder succes een godsdienst op hebben proberen te zetten. Ja allemaal onzin, want de Koran is de enige echte. Maar als je doorredeneert, als je in reden en wetenschap gelooft houd de godsdienst geen stand als uiterste waarheid.

----------


## olie

maw, als ik in je koran krabbel dat je in de sloot moet lopen, ga je dan in de sloot lopen?

----------


## Alfred J. Kwak

> _Geplaatst door 12many_ 
> *... het meer vrouwen mogen hebben, enz. was in de tijd van Mohammed een in het midden-oosten een heel goed idee. ...*


vin'k nog steeds wel een prima idee!  :Smilie:

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

Knappe reply, ga ik eens even voor zitten  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *De Koran is in essentie niet ingebed in een (modern) systeem of model: het is geen model, het is een norm. Het is de Arabische tekst welke logisch voorafgaat en semantisch gezaghebbend is over al haar interpretaties. De kracht (Ijaz) van de koranieke tekst is dat het zijn eigen context creeert, hetgeen de begrenzing van betekenis voorkomt en immer open staat voor (her)interpretatie. 
> *


Ok, maar dan zorgt dit toch voor groepsvorming. De groep met deze gestelde norm en buitenstaanders met zoals in Europa hun meer religieonafhankelijke norm. Met discriminatie naar buiten.




> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *In plaats van Koran kan je Torah en Evangelie invullen.
> *


Ik snap niet hoe je dit bedoelt.




> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Andere geloven hebben een andere ritualistiek, maar de vorm is ondergschikt aan de inhoud. Het gaat om de normen en waarden zoals de Lering van Ibrahim (Abraham) voorschrijft. Ibrahim de barmhartige, vriend van God en in situaties waar moed nodig is om een eind aan wreedheid te maken, de inspirator om naar voren te stappen om de eerste der moslims te zijn.
> *


Het heeft een goed effect gehad in Arabie wat ervoor verdeeld was, maar tegenwoordig heb ik meer vertrouwen in religieonafhankelijke wetten, samenwerkingsverbanden en omgangsvormen.




> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Nee geen onzin,.de Koran is de vervolmaking. Ratio gebruik je waar ratio nodig is, om als het om godsdienst gaat te beredeneren dat je intutie de weg wijst om je normen en waardenstelsel (godsdienst) op wat (je denkt dat) de werkelijkheid is af te stellen.
> *


Het kan heel respectvol klinken. Maar is het even respectvol voor atheisten, christenen, joden, boeddhisten en afvalligen? Je kan niet verwachten dat iedereen moslim moet worden, want dan heb je conflict.
Wat mij betreft is de wereld volwassen genoeg om zonder godsdienst door het leven te kunnen, wat mij betreft mag het iets persoonlijks zijn waar je niet een ander aan kan afrekenen.
Voor mij is de vraag, hoe maak je een moslim atheist.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Wat jij bedoelt met religieonafhankelijke wetten, vormt de geschreven basis van een rechtsstaat.
> Er zijn echter twee verschillende invalshoeken waarmee je de mens in die rechtsstaat benadert.
> Je ziet een mens vanuit en sociaal-economisch perspectief, waarin de euro bepaalt wie iemand is, cultuur hooguit dient om iemand geestelijk te wapenen tegen problemen op de werkvloer en godsdienst als een folkloristisch gebeuren benaderd wordt om in je vrije tijd ff goed uit je dak van te kunnen gaan.
> Waar Islam voor staat is de mens zien vanuit het sociaal-cultureel perspectief, het is de beschaving, je normen en waarden die bepalen wie je bent en economie speelt wel een rol maar is van ondergeschikt belang.
> Dat alleen sociaal-economisch meten heeft als gevolg dat velen in de samenleving zich voelen verdrinken in een leegte. Omgangsvormen gebaseerd op de Tien Geboden verdwijnen als sneeuw voor de zon, wordt jouw fiets gestolen dan steel je een andere fiets terug.*


Dat doet de pvda ook, sociaal-cultureel voortrekken voor economie, niks nieuws. Waarom staan moslims het meest bekend als dieven, werkt jouw Koran dan niet zo goed?




> _Geplaatst door Joacim_ 
> *Godsdienst misbruiken om je eigen verantwoordelijkheid te ontlopen is onvolwassen. 
> Met een moslim atheist maken bedoel je waarschijnlijk de Islam buiten de godsdienstneutrale overheid te houden. Zo wordt dit gemiddeld gezegd, maar het gaat echter niet om de Islam als religie, maar om de samenleving gebaseerd te laten zijn op sociaal-cultureel gedefineerde kernnormen en waarden.
> Dit laatste is dan ook de grondslag van de zogenaamd de vrije wereld bedreigende umma.*


Met moslims atheist maken bedoel ik precies wat ik zeg, ik heb het liefst dat iedere moslim in Nederland z'n geloof opzegt, geloof mij dan valt er een loden last van de schouders van de rest van het land. Jij weet het niet, maar moslims hebben de afgelopen 15 jaar de feeling in dit land naar de Filistijnen geholpen, in ieder geval in de grote steden.

Wat betreft de Umma, ja ik heb liever dat mensen en groepen mensen vrij worden gelaten in hoe ze hun leven indelen en hoe ze met anderen omgaan. Of denk je dat het dan niet gezellig kan worden?

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

Ik ben het hier helemaal met je eens.

Met pvda die iets voortrekt daar bedoelde ik iets anders mee hoor, ik bedoelde de pvda haalt cultuur en solidariteit voor groei van de economie.
De pvda heeft een broertje dood aan geld verdienen, het houdt niet van kapitalisme. Het is een soort stroming van "met z'n allen happy zijn", dat voortvloeit uit de hippietijd.
Ik vond dit lijken op dat in jouw woorden de Islam de mens ziet vanuit het sociaal-culturele perspectief ipv het sociaal-economische.
Linkse partijen lijken ook maatschappelijk en gevoelsmatig meer dan praktisch.
Maar dat heeft z'n functie, daarom had ik het ook daarover, van in NL waren we bezig met een samenleving te creeren waarin bijna ieder individu wel redelijk tevreden is, dit dan weer ten koste van het geheel (geen competitieve samenleving), en een samenleving waarin iedereen gelijk is en elkaar kan vertrouwen, en geen wrok koestert. Onze eigen vrijwillige umma. Dat was tenminste het plan denk ik.
Nu met Europa en al wordt politiek toch weer hard, zoals het eigenlijk hoort.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

ik ben het hier met u eens. Dus wat denkt u dat de manier is dat het een eenheid wordt tussen die groepen in dit land?

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

Inzichtvol, vooral dat van Balkenende.

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## olie

whatever, neem een compliment gewoon voor wat het is, ik geef gewoon m'n mening net als jij. Ik zie niet dat ik meer een narcist ben als jij, en ook dat ik meer van het oorspronkelijke onderwerp afdwaal als jij. Wat betreft gelovigen/ongelovigen, ze moeten blijkbaar voor elkaar oppassen, ook al zullen de ongelovigen meer op reden vertrouwen...  :knipoog:

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------


## PatrickB

Broeders en zusters,

gezien het eerste deel van de titel van deze thread denk ik dat mijn vragen on-topic zijn. 

Enkele pagina's terug las ik dat er werd gezegd dat de Koran leert dat Abraham een moslim is, en door hem al zijn nakomelingen (Mozes etc.)? Ik denk dat we eerst moeten definieren wat moslim is. Mag ik aannemen dat de meest ruime betekenis het 'onderworpen aan Allah' is? (Allah in de zin van niet-de-Bijbelse(=Joodse!)-God).

Diverse bronnen (seculier als religieus) leren dat dit niet het geval is. Jaweh (niet Allah) sloot een verbond met Abraham. Als teken hiervan liet Abraham zichzelf (en zijn mannelijke huis) besnijden. Zijn eerste kind was Ismael. Dit is de stamvader van de Arabieren (En dus Mohammed). Zijn tweede zoon was Isaak. Isaak kreeg een zoon Jakob die later Israel werd genoemd; oftewel het ontstaan van de Joden. 

Waarom zou de Koran dan vol staan met de verhalen over Mozes en andere JOODSE profeten en koningen? Dat is verre van logisch. Waarom schreeft Mohammed niet over zijn eigen voorvaderen? Waar zijn de geschriften van de (Arabische?) profeten uit de tijd voordat Mohammed er was? De Koran is c.a. 600 na Christus geschreven. Het boek beslaat grofweg dezelfde tijdspanne als de Bijbel (OT en NT + de tijd van Mohammed en zijn familie). 

Met alle respect: zelfs de meest onbevooroordeelde persoon moet concluderen dat Mohammed hier overduidelijk flink aan het copy-pasten is geweest. Niet alleen uit de Bijbel, maar ook uit Oosterse religies. 
Er was dus duidelijk geen Allah, voordat Mohammed hem op papier zette.

Wanneer je de geschiedenis van de Islam/Koran onderzoekt, kom je opmerkelijke zaken tegen. 

-in het begin van de Islam liet Mohammed zijn volgelingen bidden en neerbuigen in de richting van Jeruzalem om hiermee de Joden voor zijn leer te winnen
-Het bestuur van Mekka verloor inkomsten omdat de Islam mensen afhield van het aanbidden van en offeren aan de zwarte steen (de Ka'aba). Mohammed is hier later weer van afgeweken, nadat hij Mekka had veroverd. waarom?
-De vrouw van Mohammed en zijn oom werden in Mekka vermoord, waardoor Mohammed naar Medina vluchtte. Daar was hij in eerste instantie bemiddelaar tussen vetes, maar ontwikkelde hij zich tot politiek en militair leider. Omdat het niet lukte om de Joden (en Christenen) voor zijn religie te winnen, verordonneerde hij dat moslims zich tot Mekka moesten buigen bij het bidden.
-Mohammed begreep die leer van de drie-eenheid niet. Hij dacht dat Christenen God de Vader, God de Zoon en God de Moeder (Maria) aanbidden. 
-Mohammed beperkte polygamie tot 4 vrouwen, maar had er zelf meer. Toen hij daar later vragen over kreeg zei hij dat het alleen hem van Allah vergund was om meer dan 4 vrouwen te hebben.
-Mohammed zegt dat Jezus niet is gekruisigd, maar dat een lage apostel zijn plaats heeft ingenomen
-Hoewel Mohammed in het begin van zijn islamitische prediking nog neutraal was tov Joden en Christenen (de islam vormde slechts een kleine groep die afhankelijk was), veranderde zijn houding naarmate hij inzag dat de Joden en Christenen zich niet massaal bekeerden. Niet-moslims moesten geld (dhimmi) betalen om beschermd te worden en 'in vrijheid' hun eigen geloof te belijden. 
-De Joden hadden 1500 jaar voor de geboorte van Mohammed al een tempel gebouwd in Jeruzalem. De claims van de Islam dat Jeruzalem een islamitisch heiligdom is, zijn dus verre van redelijk

Groet,
Patrick

----------


## Rourchid

gewist

----------

